# Ugh. I blew it. And what the hell is "People Soft??"



## ashk36 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey guys. I just graduated from Esthetics school and received my license back in October and I've been on the constant search for a job since then. So far, it's been extremely unsuccessful, and I can't even begin to explain how frustrated I am. I only work 1 night a week bartending and I haven't had a regular job and paycheck since July. It is killing me. I feel like the biggest mooch/loser/POS in the whole world right now. I realize I sound like a drama queen. I do not care. Esthetics/Spa jobs I've applied to: Urban Nirvana, Massage Envy, Ulta, and a bunch of local spas in my area. Cosmetics jobs I've applied to: anything at Belk & Macy's, as well as Sephora. So far, nothing.

  	I did an interview with Estee Lauder a few weeks back and it went really well. Unfortunately, they had no positions open and I still have no idea why they even interviewed me in the first place. The account coordinator was great and she liked me, so she passed my resume on over to Laura Mercier. Well, they called, I did the interview last Thursday, and I was SO excited. I really thought I nailed it. I called on Monday and was told, "Unfortunately, you did not score high on the People Soft survey."

  	I don't even know what that is. Was that Talent Plus they were referring to? Needless to say, I am feeling so crappy right now. I mean, I'm at the point where I'm applying to Best Buy and other places like that just so I can have SOMETHING. I'm really starting to question whether esthetics school was even a good idea for me. I feel like I wasted $5000 that I could have used better elsewhere. I don't know what to do.

  	My question: does anyone know what People Soft is? And also, does anyone have any good tips on how I can prevent from screwing myself out of a job yet again? Any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## colormeblue (Feb 1, 2013)

Hi, so esthetics/spa, hmmm, but your applying at cosmetics counter? Is that where you were hoping to work when you graduated? when you went to school what were your goals once you finished, I'm just trying to figure out where you are goal wise, are there many spas in South Carolina and did you take that into consideration when you went into that field? Macy's, ULTA and Sephora are more makeup oriented but your esthetics backround should have counted for something, have you tried checking craigslist? It sounds funny but if you scroll in the classified section you will find jobs in the esthetics/spa section in your city and state, I understand that it could be frustrating finding a job but don't give up, and especially don't give up on your dream and settle on "any" job, and if you do have to work at Best Buy don't get too confortable and keep looking for work on the side in your desired field!!! Good luck girl, I'm rooting for you!!!


----------



## kirsten (Feb 2, 2013)

I would ask the account coordinator what it is, or even the manager you had your interview with if her you were given her contact information. It is perfectly acceptable to ask for feedback from a failed interview, especially something like explaining what that term you failed meant. Of course be sincere about it and not snotty like why didn't you hire me? etc etc.

  	Also even though it totally sucks to fail an interview for a job you really want/need, it is a part of life. I have messed up on several. Just look at it as a learning experience, take that knowledge and move on to the next. I notice when I am looking for a new job I bomb the first couple interviews, just because I get so nervous about the interview process and don't remember what to expect. After a couple interviews my confidence comes back and I usually get offered a position or sometimes several.

  	Best of luck to you!


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks for the positivity, guys. When I went to school for esthetics, I think I had different expectations from my school. I feel like I didn't get enough training in certain things, especially waxing. ESPECIALLY bikini waxing. I had a little breakdown about 2/3 of the way through school...I just had this sinking feeling like I'd made a mistake going there. And I still feel that way. I hoped that being licensed would help me find a job, but so far, no luck. I did a good bit of research before going to school, and to be honest I don't know why I thought finding a job would be easy. What's worse is I feel unprepared for a job as an esthetician. I have been applying to more makeup jobs because I enjoy it and I feel more confident doing that versus performing spa treatments.

  	I had a call from Lancome Monday, and I explained to them what happened with my Laura Mercier application. They said they or Linda, the manager from Belk, would get back to me. Tomorrow's Friday, still no call. I can't help but feel like there's no way in hell I will ever get hired anywhere inside Belk. I guess I should go speak with Linda and ask her what I could do differently next time. I'm just afraid I'll cry when I speak with her. I kind of want to cry as I type this...yeah I get a little emotional sometimes. Anyways, thanks for the advice. Hopefully something will come through soon.


----------



## SistaPlease (Feb 14, 2013)

looking for a job can be one of the most depressing experiences ever! just look at all these failed jobs as practice for the interview that is going to get you the job you want! to stay positive during a job search, i always tell myself that im getting more interviews than i did a week ago, im getting more call backs than i did a week ago... it all builds on itself and you will eventually land the job you want. just dont give up!


----------



## sagehen (Mar 6, 2013)

PeopleSoft is a software package for HR. And is slowly being replaced in many places by SAP (I cannot remember what the acronym means). They take your resume, interview answers whatever and match them against the information they have input for the job requirements. That end result is your score (I believe it's a percentage). That info should have stayed within HR; they just should have said you didn't meet their requirements or something.

  	Keep your head up; I know people lately who have been job hunting for nigh onto two years.


----------

